
Type Less, Get More Done by Rolling Your Own Git Subcommands - bbrunner
https://blog.intuition.app/2018/08/31/git-subcommand-roll-your-own
======
rurban
not convincing examples. I have much better subcommands, cifixup for example
which fixups each given file to its last change, when it was after
origin/master. no need to rebase -i, just like the magit c F. I use it daily.
my .gitconfig is 200 lines long with lots of aliases and functions. git is a
fantastic piece of sw to work with and extend, just locking is a mess and
alpha quality. only writes need to be locked, not reads. even writes can be
serialized and locking can go away at all.

